# gift ideas for two year old girls?



## cushy (Nov 24, 2005)

My DS is in a playgroup and all the kids are turning 2 in the next month. I have the boy gifts down (train stuff), but I'm feeling really out of touch with what the girls might be into. The gifts don't have to be "gender specific", but for those with girls, I was wondering what they are/were really into at this age? I'm looking to spend around $20 each.

Thanks.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

At age 2, my dd loved megablocks, thomas trains, playmobile toys, books, and stuffed animals.


----------



## akvtmama (Apr 14, 2006)

my dd is two and though she does like trains, she really loves baby dolls. We are not too gender specific in our house except that I have a baby so she wants to mimic all that I do. So if any of them have baby siblings or babies on the way they may get into that stuff. She loves a little sling someone made for her to carry her baby in. She also like puzzles, play dough, coloring, silks, music (raffi), books to name a few things


----------



## sesa70 (May 12, 2006)

my dd, 22 months, is not much into dolls but loves stuffed dogs, so I suppose it depends on the child!

One of ther absolute favorite things right now is a doll stroller. Stuffed dogs always go in it, of course, but she just loves to push it around the house. She also loves to color and has just discovered stickers. Our more girly girl friends like baby dolls that have accesories like pacifiers or high chairs and sippy cups, cribs, a potty, etc.


----------



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

My DD was and is all about kitchen play, books and stuffed animals.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

My DD is 22 mos, and her favorite things right now are books, blocks, dolls (us too with the doll stroller!) - also small dolls in the doll house, and our kitchen/play food, dishes, tea party set, etc. She loves to go into our basement playroom where the kitchen set is - she gets all excited yelling "Supper!!"


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

What about art stuff? Books, stuffed animals...

I love browsing Etsy for unique stuff.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Trains, cars, stuffed animals, purses, art supplies, puzzles, etc. IME, it varies from kid to kid but my girl likes everything boys like and the boys that come over love DD's purse collection. Oh, and a doll stroller to push her cars and stuffed duck are faves here.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

DD likes pretty much everything. She does like the few dolls she has (she likes to 'change their diaper') a lot, and she likes pushing them in the stroller. She also loves her cozy coupe. And she has a play kitchen that she absolutely adores and cooks us 'pasta' several times a day. She has some of those play plastic fruit that are cut in half and held together with velcro so she can cut them apart. She also really enjoys her toy tractor, car, and dump truck. She does some imaginative play with Little People. She's also beginning to enjoy puzzles.

I love it when people buy her art supplies - crayons, paints, paper. Partly because they are consumable so they don't add to the toy pile. But also because they're creative.

I think most kids will play with whatever, although it seems like maybe girls enjoy imaginative play earlier?? But when I buy toys for little girls, I tend to go for either art supplies or something like a train or truck, just because often they don't have that many at home and it will be more unique than yet another doll.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

DD is getting trains, trucks and playsilks for her 2nd birthday.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

Here is a list of ideas
Playsilks
Books
Stuffed Animals
Dolls
Play Food
Art Supplies
Puppets
Balls
Dress-up stuff especially hats or the animal ears on a headband
Passes to the zoo, aquarium, children's museum
Music stuff-shakers, tambourine


----------



## DiMi mama (Sep 20, 2007)

When in doubt buy a book! Books are so great because you can get classics that are proven to grab kids. Plus as a mother of a 3 year old...I am so over toys. He doesn't need anymore, he loves his new toys for about a week or two but his books are used every day!

Another cool gift I think would be great is a subscription to Wild Animal Baby or another kids magazine.

Happy Birthday little ones!!!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

This would be my list:

books
wooden puzzles
play food
hair clips
coloring books
dressup clothes

and wrap it up in an old purse that you no longer use!


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Books, puzzles, dress up stuff (like silly hats and outrageous costume jewelry and play purses) stuffed animals...

I think Eaglevoice and I are making the same list.


----------

